# New Madone and New Bontrager wheels/components/tools info



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.briellecyclery.com/bc/07_Madonetechbook_lowres.pdf

Definitely getting the X Lite Blade Ergo bars, maybe the new XXX Lite seatpost and XXX Lite Team stem...eventually.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

*New Aeolus with an aluminum rim*

http://www.bontrager.com/Road/Wheelworks/Wheels/24909.0_AC


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I want a new Madone. 

Oh heck, who am I kidding? I ain't getting a new one anywhere or anytime soon.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

waterloo said:


> http://www.briellecyclery.com/bc/07_Madonetechbook_lowres.pdf
> 
> Definitely getting the X Lite Blade Ergo bars, maybe the new XXX Lite seatpost and XXX Lite Team stem...eventually.



cool pdf, now I know what dealers get these things for! 

Paying retail will be that much harder for these upgrades.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

I rode both the 07 Madone and the new model, 5.5, and it was night and day. Just loved that 08 bike. But man, $3,500! Anyone know what the price point for the entry level bike is? I'm really tempted to break the bank. The 07 was on sale for $3,000 with full Dura Ace as opposed to the 08 with Ultrega. But it just seemed dull in comparison.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The 2008 5.0 Madone is supposed to be around $2600-2700.... with mediocre parts.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

I did price one at the LBS. Price was $2,800. It was full ultrega but used the cheaper carbon fiber. Decided to go with an Orbea Onix instead, the wait I was told is probably 6 weeks. Trek Stores get them a little faster.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

My wife went with a Scott (Contessa) CR1 Pro instead--it's available now, for a little less, with similar weight and parts ... and it's not a Trek.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

MarvinK said:


> My wife went with a Scott (Contessa) CR1 Pro instead--it's available now, for a little less, with similar weight and parts ... and it's not a Trek.



well if she went with something thats not a trek post it in the scott forum.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

My posts are on topic---I was the first to respond with ballpark pricing. I saw the new Madone the first day our shop had it, while it was still in pieces (and again when built). It's a nice bike. I'm just saying, if you want a nice light bike now... you have other options. The new Trek is really nice, but you're losing a summer of riding if you have to wait for a WSD or if you can't find one of the pre-production bikes that dealers got a couple weeks ago (they don't have 5.0 models yet, anyways). It's too bad Trek couldn't launch it AND supply it in early summer--but they didn't. There are some nice alternatives available at similar or better pricing.... especially if you don't want to wait until August.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

MarvinK said:


> The 2008 5.0 Madone is supposed to be around $2600-2700.... with mediocre parts.



http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=98786

'08 Trek Madone 6.9 - $6,999.99
'08 Trek Madone 6.9 PRO - $6,999.99
'08 Trek Madone 6.5 PRO - $5,299.99
'08 Trek Madone 6.5 - $5,299.99
'08 Trek Madone 5.5 - $3,799.99
'08 Trek Madone 5.5 PRO - $3,799.99
'08 Trek Madone 5.2 PRO - $3,199.99
'08 Trek Madone 5.2 - $3,199.99
'08 Trek Madone 5.1 Triple- $2,699.99
'08 Trek Madone 5.1 - $2,699.99

'07 Trek Madone SL 5.2 Triple - Reg: $3,099.99 Sale Price: $2,299.99 now: Sale Price: $1,999.99
'07 Trek Madone SL 5.2 - Reg: $3,099.99 Sale Price: $2,299.99 now: Sale Price: $1,999.99

'06 Trek Madone 5.5 - Reg: $3,599.99 Sale Price: $2,999.99


----------

